# What do you listen to?



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

What I listen to falls into three categories:

These percentages change according to mood over weeks/months, but Jazz and Roots music always predominate.

Classical - 30%
Jazz - 45%
Roots vernacular music - 25%

*Classical*: mostly C20/21 here lately music written since 2000. But, also Early Music: pre -Renaissance mostly, chant, troubadours and Machaut, Dufay - but also Palestrina, Gesualdo, Monteverdi and other madrigal composers. A lot of sacred choral music. Bach. Significant minority listening: Mozart operas, Liszt, Brahms.

*Jazz*: 1920-1969. I love early Jazz, Armstrong, Jelly Roll Morton, Sidney Bechet, and then Duke Ellingtton, Ben Webster, Lester Young, Basie, today I've been listening to a lot of Miles, mostly from the 1956-1960 period, which includes _Kind of Blue_ his three great orchestral records: _Miles Ahead_, _Porgy & Bess_ and _Sketches of Spain_, and much of the first great quintet.

*Roots music*: Old time Mountain Music, Acoustic Country Blues, Bluegrass, songwriters Guy Clarke, Gillian Welch, Anna Tivel, Dirk Powell, Anna & Elizabeth, Rayna Gellert & Kieran Kane, and others of this genre.

What about you?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Classical 80% - 60% in 20th Century, 40% in other Eras
Jazz 5% - Mostly 60's as in Mingus, Dolphy, Coltrane, Evans.
Blues 5% - John Lee Hooker, Son House, Robert Johnson, Muddy Waters
Pop/Rock 10% - Bo Diddley, Beatles, Belle and Sebastian, lots of psychedelic bands, King Crimson, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

My answer is disappointing as I mostly listen to Bach, Mozart and Beethoven  though I'll listen to just about anything very structured.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Classical: 99% 
(5% Medieval, 15% Renaissance, 25% Baroque, 30% Classical, 20% Romantic, 5% 20th/21st Century)

Rock/pop from mid-50s to mid-60s: 1%


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Oldies pop hits, classic rock <1%

Classical: >99%
Early music: <1%
Baroque: 25%, most of it JS Bach
Classical: 12%
Romantic (19th century): 28%
Early 20th century: 30%
Late 20th century: 3%

These are total guesses.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

100% classical music, though I like some various types of folk music, blues, and gospel. These days I've been so awestruck by Bach that I'm not listening to much else. Everything from 1200 AD to the present day is cool with me; though of course I don't love everything from every period I love the mind-boggling variety that the classical music tradition affords and I love music from all of its genres.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Classical:
Currently going through Schumann, Bach, Ligeti, Szymanowski, Ives, Hindemith, Berg, Schubert, Janacek

Rap:
Currently going through Kendrick Lamar, Death Grips, Kanye, Tupac, Nas, Q-tip


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I'd say 80% classical, 5% Jazz, and 15% pop/rock. I do my music listening 60% over headphones and 40% over a Bose stereo speaker while cooking.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

World music+Jazz <1%

Classical >99%

Late 19th century+Early 20th century: 50% 
Renaissance+Baroque (_Bach_): 25%.
Early 19th century+Late 20th century+21st century: 20%
Medieval+Classical: 5%


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

mostly classical KUSC on i Heart Radio. but then in the car talk sports and talk radio as KUSC radio signal is weak and i can not pick it up on the car radio.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It varies a lot with time. At the moment I have two major 'projects' going, so those take virtually all my listening time.

1. Listen to every classical CD I own again and catalog them at the same time. I do this roughly alphabetically per composer, started many years ago, and I'm now at R and S. Until a few weeks ago, this took about 80-90% of my listening time, but since I started project 2, that has dropped to 10-20%.

2. Listen to the better pop/rock CD's I own again and prepare a list of the very best (probably around 200-300). I do this roughly chronologically, and I'm now in the eighties. I hope to finish this by year end.

In our gallery (two afternoons per week, sometimes more) I try to fit in music from one of the projects, or go for soothing jazz.

We hardly drive, but if we do, I play a selection of thousands of pop/rock songs from a USB stick.


----------



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

In the last month or so, it has been 95% classical music, 5% Autechre.

Historically, classical music has taken up, I would guess, 1% or so of my listening time. My tastes are a bit too varied to quantify easily, taking in early and modern jazz, and a huge variety of different bands and groups which I guess you could say are 'alternative'.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Classical 95%
Jazz/Soul/Hard Rock 5%


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

Classical : 75 % (nothing written between 1600 and 1890, 70 % 20th century, 20 % 21th century and 10 % before 1600).
Rock/metal/progressive/experimental popular music (???) : 15 %
Jazz : 10 % (post-1960, mainly after 2000)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Ethereality said:


> My answer is disappointing as I mostly listen to Bach, Mozart and Beethoven  though I'll listen to just about anything very structured.


Nothing disappointing about that. For some periods that's what I listen to as well.

Thanks for all the responses. It is interesting to see what in addition to classical people listen to.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Roughly 90% opera, 5% classical, 5% non classical I guess.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> Roughly 90% opera, 5% classical, 5% non classical I guess.


Which opera composers? I am a big Mozart opera fan. But have also been getting into Rossini, Handel, Monteverdi and Gluck. Of the later periods, pretty much just Verdi.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

classical music 100%.

for classical is the only music ever.

hate mass culture and those who propagate it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Zhdanov said:


> hate mass culture and those who propagate it.


Agree for the most part but there is some good music in non-classical. It is a minority though of non-classical.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SanAntone said:


> Which opera composers? I am a big Mozart opera fan. But have also been getting into Rossini, Handel, Monteverdi and Gluck. Of the later periods, pretty much just Verdi.


Not all of these are "opera composer" in the strict sense of the word, but I like some or all of the operas from these, and others:

Beethoven 
Bellini
Donizetti
Puccini
Verdi
Poluenc
Mussorgsky
Rachmaninoff
Tchaikovsky
Flotow
Mascagni
Weber
Lehar (operetta)
Wagner
Handel


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Classical : 75 % (nothing written between 1600 and 1890, 70 % 20th century, 20 % 21th century and 10 % before 1600).
> Rock/metal/progressive/experimental popular music (???) : 15 %
> Jazz : 10 % (post-1960, mainly after 2000)


Didn't you not like a lot of 21st century Classical? Which composers do you listen to?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

These days I would say:

75% Classical
(1% Gregorian Chant, 80% mainly Bach to Mahler, 9% Post-Mahler's Death, 10% Opera)

10% Rock
(Pretty much everything from the 1950's-1980's, Elvis, Beatles, Zeppelin, Floyd, 80's Hair Bands, etc.)

10% Blues
(Mostly modern Electric Blues, The 3 Kings, Clapton, SRV, etc.)

4% Jazz
(Mainly Bop/Hard Bop from Miles Davis, John Coltrane, etc, and vocal jazz, Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, Johnny Hartman, etc. Sinatra if you classify him as Jazz)

1% Country 
(mainly stuff from the 1960-1980's, Waylon Jennings, Charlie Pride, Johnny Paycheck, Hank Jr., etc.)


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

99,5 % classical
00,5 % rock (preferably English 1970-80es)

As to classical:

15% Medieval
10% Renaissance
45% J S Bach
15% other Baroque mostly keyboard music
10% Beethoven
05% 20th century


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

From 2015 to 2019 due to a personal project i guess i listened to 99% non classical music from 2000 onwards. Now, it's about 85 to 90% "classical". Of that 90% music from 1900 onwards takes up around 60 to 65% (the usual suspects mahler, 2nd vienesse school, messiaen, boulez, stockhausen, ligeti-my personal favorite today-, stravinsky, bartok, debussy, ravel, poulenc, cage, berio, etc), 25% 19th century (mostly beethoven, schumann, brahms, liszt, wagner, berlioz) and the remaining 10 to 15% mostly mozart, haydn, bach, but also with a few composers from the 15th and 16th centuries making some important contributions. 
Aside from "classical", this year it's a lot of jazz from the 60s and 70s (both coltranes, miles, pharaoh sanders, sun ra), krautrock (can, ammon düül II, faust, etc), brazilian music from 60s and early 70s and finally artists always very close to my heart like Bowie and Joni Mitchell. I'm new to this community so this post perfectly illustrates why I chose the nickname "allaroundmusicenthusiast"


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

- 90% classical (about 5% Medieval/Renaissance, 25% Baroque, 30% Classical, 30% Romantic, 10% 20th and 21st centuries);
- 7,5% rock (particularly of the 60s and 70s);
- 2,5% other (particularly jazz).


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Classical : 75 % (nothing written between 1600 and 1890, 70 % 20th century, 20 % 21th century and 10 % before 1600).
> Rock/metal/progressive/experimental popular music (???) : 15 %
> Jazz : 10 % (post-1960, mainly after 2000)


I used to avoid the 18th-19th century and jump from early music to contemporary music, but I have come to enjoy some Romantic period composers, Schumann, Brahms, Liszt - and always enjoyed Haydn, Beethoven, and Mozart (but mainly the operas).

I think there's a group of people who like contemporary music and Early music but not much in between.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

premont said:


> 99,5 % classical
> 00,5 % rock (preferably English 1970-80es)
> 
> As to classical:
> ...


Really interesting. I knew you listened to Early Music and Bach but had no idea your listening really trailed off after Beethoven.



Allerius said:


> - 90% classical (about 5% Medieval/Renaissance, 25% Baroque, 30% Classical, 30% Romantic, 10% 20th and 21st centuries);
> - 7,5% rock (particularly of the 60s and 70s);
> - 2,5% other (particularly jazz).


Fairly balanced pattern, interesting that you spend more time with contemporary music than early music.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

realdealblues said:


> These days I would say:
> 
> 75% Classical
> (1% Gregorian Chant, 80% mainly Bach to Mahler, 9% Post-Mahler's Death, 10% Opera)
> ...


Ah, Country makes an appearance.  We listen to a lot of the same stuff, just the percentages are different.


----------



## cheregi (Jul 16, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> I think there's a group of people who like contemporary music and Early music but not much in between.


I've found this to be true as well - why do you think it is? Maybe from a contemporary perspective, music from the 21st century and music from the 15th (etc) sound similarly 'weird'/alien/new/jarring, and this is the experience being sought?

It's hard for me to generalize my music listening because when I delve into something new, it tends to consume the whole of my listening for months and months... right now though, I'm probably around 50% pre-common-practice Western classical (mostly the three M's: masses, motets, and madrigals), 10% later Western classical (Bach, Beethoven's late quartets, Jacquet la Guerre a recent favorite), 30% non-Western classical (right now the three G's, it turns out: guqin, gagaku, gamelan), 5% specifically polyphonic world folk traditions, which I have a particular interest in, and 5% electronic music like ambient, dub techno, or actual dub...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

A more nuanced breakdown for me:

Time periods:
50% Bach
15% Romantic/19thc
20% 20thc
15% other (early music, other Baroque, Classical period and contemporary)

Genres:
35% orchestral (includes symphonies, tone-poems, and concerti)
35% vocal (mostly choral music with a dash of opera and art song)
20% solo piano/keyboard/organ
10% chamber


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> A more nuanced breakdown for me:
> 
> Time periods:
> 50% Bach
> ...


So when you say "50% Bach" under time periods you mean the entire Baroque period? Combining that with your 35% orchestral, I'm guessing you listen more to Vivaldi concerti and Bach orchestral suites Brandenburg concerti, and Bach cantatas or B Minor Mass comes in under the 35% vocal, than Bach keyboard music, which is only 20%.

Am I interpreting your break-down correctly?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

cheregi said:


> I've found this to be true as well - why do you think it is? Maybe from a contemporary perspective, music from the 21st century and music from the 15th (etc) sound similarly 'weird'/alien/new/jarring, and this is the experience being sought?


I think both pre-tonal and post-tonal periods appeal to the same people. Also, early music was polyphonic as is much of C20/21.



> It's hard for me to generalize my music listening because when I delve into something new, it tends to consume the whole of my listening for months and months... right now though, I'm probably around 50% pre-common-practice Western classical (mostly the three M's: masses, motets, and madrigals), 10% later Western classical (Bach, Beethoven's late quartets, Jacquet la Guerre a recent favorite), 30% non-Western classical (right now the three G's, it turns out: guqin, gagaku, gamelan), 5% specifically polyphonic world folk traditions, which I have a particular interest in, and 5% electronic music like ambient, dub techno, or actual dub...


I find myself doing teh same thing, i.e. focusing on a new discovery at teh expense of older fascinations.

Nice mix of genres. Medieval/Renaissance music was what I listened to almost exclusively about two years ago. Your "three M's."


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Realistically, it's probably something like 90% classical, if not more. In terms of particular periods, my listening habits are probably well distributed from the Baroque Era into Modernism. Despite my enjoying a lot of music from the respective eras, the Renaissance and Contemporary Classical certainly get the least of my attention. As for composers, I'm fairly certain I listen to Bach and Beethoven more than anybody else.

The rest is mostly Jazz (particularly Ellington, Armstrong, Parker, Powell, Miles, *Mingus*, Monk Coltrane, Dolphy) and a random spattering of Rock/Pop/Etc, etc. I was recently obsessed with the work of Tom Waits, a mad American genius.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> So when you say "50% Bach" under time periods you mean the entire Baroque period? Combining that with your 35% orchestral, I'm guessing you listen more to Vivaldi concerti and Bach orchestral suites Brandenburg concerti, and Bach cantatas or B Minor Mass comes in under the 35% vocal, than Bach keyboard music, which is only 20%.
> 
> Am I interpreting your break-down correctly?


No, the two categories are mutually exclusive Bach isn't a time period, I just spend about my half my time listening to him. The genre breakdown probably applies to all the music I listen to outside of Bach.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

cheregi said:


> music from the 21st century and music from the 15th (etc) sound similarly 'weird'/alien/new/jarring,


and similarly primitive, less complicated than music really should be.


----------



## cheregi (Jul 16, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> I think both pre-tonal and post-tonal periods appeal to the same people. Also, early music was polyphonic as is much of C20/21.
> 
> Nice mix of genres. Medieval/Renaissance music was what I listened to almost exclusively about two years ago. Your "three M's."


That hypothesis sounds very plausible to me.

I wonder if from this point of immersing myself in so much pre-tonal music, the move forward to common practice will occur 'naturally' for me, and start 'making sense,' or feeling like a natural next step, in sort of an analagous fashion to how it might've felt for people actually living at that historical transition point...



Zhdanov said:


> and similarly primitive, less complicated than music really should be.


If my responding to this completely derails the thread, I apologize in advance. But I daresay that A) if you orient yourself wholly towards common practice notions of musical complexity, that is, where and what types of complexity are present, then you are likely to simply not notice the different types of complexities present in other musics; and B) the idea of complexity as a barometer of musical quality is totally arbitrary and, similarly, closes you off from a wide variety of valuable aesthetic experiences.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

cheregi said:


> if you orient yourself wholly towards common practice notions of musical complexity, that is, where and what types of complexity are present, then you are likely to simply not notice the different types of complexities present in other musics;


what complexity to be found in the unison singing and minimalism for example?



cheregi said:


> the idea of complexity as a barometer of musical quality is totally arbitrary and, similarly, closes you off from a wide variety of valuable aesthetic experiences.


music is not about esthetics but quality of narration and the means to convey it.


----------



## Acadarchist (May 22, 2020)

70% Classical. Listening to a lot of piano music at the moment, particularly the French lads, and Schubert. Modern classical (Max Richter, Arnalds) The remainder, ambient, jazz, (50s-70s and contemporary) Post-punk and Dub.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Didn't you not like a lot of 21st century Classical? Which composers do you listen to?


It's because I listen to a lot of 21st century music that I have a profound dislike for the old school avant-garde that promotes dead esthethics and out-of-date ideas. Lately, when it comes to living composers, I've been listening to Santa Ratniece, Bernd Richard Deutsch, Barry Conyngham, Ewa Trêbacz, Boguslaw Schaeffer (he died last year), David T. Little, Djuro Zivkovic and Marko Nikodijević.

Plus I'm curious enough to listen to music I end up disliking, and I'm open to changing my mind, so I might spend a few hours listening to composers I've disliked until now (I did so with Rihm last week).


----------



## Oscar South (Aug 6, 2020)

I only really listen to orchestral repertoire -- not so interested in solo pieces for piano and such like. Mostly Stravinsky, Holst & Debussy with bits of Schubert and Brahms thrown in. While I love Mozart and appreciate Beethoven & Bach, I find that Schubert and Brahms synthesise the elements of these earlier composers voices in a way that speaks to me much more closely. The initial three I can chain listen to forever.

I also constantly search for new sources of inspiration and for insight to deepen my knowledge of music development and attentively listen to a lot of other stuff through that exploration, but those (above) are my go-to composers for pure enjoyment/relaxation.


----------



## caracalla (Feb 19, 2020)

Probably 90% classical. The remainder I use for background music while driving or doing something else that requires attention. Mainly classic pop/rock; smatterings of folk, country, New Age and world. No jazz, no rap.

Of the CM, very roughly:

5% Mediaeval
75% Renaissance & Baroque (+ Galant)
15% Classical & Romantic
5% Post-Romantic (diminishing as 20thC advances)

Incidentally, I've always been puzzled that my taste in music correlates very poorly with my tastes in other arts, which favour modern literature, 19thC Romantic painting and Gothic architecture. Anyone else find similar?


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Interesting question. I reviewed my listening choices on the "Current Listening", only counting those composers whose music is featured on more than 5 CDs during the past 6 months:

*By Composer*:
1. Mozart 43 (12%)
2. Beethoven 29 (8%)
3. Mahler 29 (8%)
4. Shostakovich 28 (8%)
5. Barber 23 (7%)
6. Bach 20 (6%)
7. Brahms 16 (4%)
8. Tchaikovsky 16 (4%)
9. Sibelius 15 (4%)
10. Bruckner 12 (3%)
11. Hovhaness 11 (3%)
12. William Schuman 11 (3%)
13-14.Britten/Copland 9 (2.5 % each)
15-16. Schoenberg/R.Strauss 8 (2% each)
17-19. Bernstein/Stravinsky/Vaughan Williams 7 (2 % each)
20. Wagner 6 (2%)
21-25. Glass/Haydn/Ives/Rachmaninoff/Piston/Prokofiev 5 (1% each)

*By Time Periods*:

1. *Early Modern but Tonal* (Barber/Bernstein/Britten/Copland/Hovhaness/Piston/Prokofiev/William Schumann/Shostakovich/Stravinsky/Vaughan Williams) 
122 (34%)
2. *Late Romantic*
(Mahler/Brahms/Bruckner/Rachmaninoff/Early Schoenberg/Sibelius/R. Strauss/Tchaikovsky
105 (29%)
3. *Classical *
(Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven)
77 (21%)
4. *Baroque* (Bach) 20 (6%)
5. *Early Modern but Atonal/12 Tone* (Later Schoenberg/Very Late Stravinsky & Copland) 8 (2%)
6. *Minimalist* (Glass) 5 (1%)
7. *Not Falling into any Category* (Ives) 5 (1%)

*By Country* (not Citizenship, but Country of Birth and Culture)

1. *Germany/Austria *
(Bach/Beethoven/Brahms/Bruckner/Haydn/Mahler/Mozart/Schoenberg/R. Strauss/Wagner) 
176 (49%)
2. *USA*
(Barber/Bernstein/Copland/Glass/Hovhaness/Ives/Piston/William Schumann)
76 (21%)
3. *Russia/USSR* (Prokofiev/Shostakovich/Stravinsky/Rachmaninoff/Tchaikovsky) 61 (17%)
4. *England* (Britten/Vaughan Williams) (5%)
5. *Finland* (Sibelius) (4%)

For genre I'd say over 90% is orchestral with a heavy bent towards symphonies with some choral/vocal.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I have earlier thought I heard classical/other music something like 70/30 % but know I go through phases or periods of investigating unheard music, so it's hard to tell...The last weeks I've been checking out label "Ricercar" and mostly baroque composers I didn't hear before and before that early polyphony from 11th to 14th century. In between all that I have some metal in my car, these days black metal and death metal and the more fun death n roll/black n roll. Also heard some good ol' Judas Priest and Ozzy (big Randy Rhoads fan!). I also like to hear folk music and world music and r&b (the broadest genre ever...) Oh, my newest thing is electronic music, from ambient to experimental.
My classical listening is actually pretty all over the place and I love modern/contemporary music, but I'd be happy to get my first classical cassette back (Mozart 29th symphony + one)


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> Really interesting. I knew you listened to Early Music and Bach but had no idea your listening really trailed off after Beethoven.


While my Bach listening is somewhat concentrated on the combination composer/performer, my Medieval and Renaissance listening concentrates more on the composer. There is indeed very much to be explored.

Earlier I listened to much Vienna classical music (quite a lot of Mozart) and also romantic music (Schubert, Chopin, Mendelssohn, Brahms et.c.) and even opera (particularly Mozart and Verdi), but in the long run I find the music, I listen to now, much more rewarding.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Approximately:

*35% classical*

Almost all of it from about 1920 and later, mostly post WWII. Mostly atonal, but quit a bit of tonal.

Penderecki, Elliott Carter, Charles Wuorinen, Joan Tower, Berg, Schoenberg, Sofia Gubaidulina, etc.

*35% progressive music*

Which is comprised of: classic prog (YES, PFM, Genesis, Gentle Giant, etc), avant-prog (Henry Cow, Thinking Plague, Univers Zero, Art Zoyd, etc), Canterbury (National Health, Hatfield and the North, Egg, etc), prog-metal (Pain of Salvation, Tesseract, Blotted Science, Haken, The Contortionist, etc).

*30% jazz*

Post bop (Trane, Miles, Mingus, Dolphy, Sonny Rollins, Ornett, etc), fusion (Mahavishnu Orchestra, Return to Forever, Brand X, Panzerbatt, Iceberg, Allan Holdsworth, Hiromi, etc), chamber jazz (Oregon, Terjer Rypdal, Jan Garbarek, Avashai Cohen, Eberhard Weber, Shakti, etc), and a bit of free jazz (Art Ensemble of Chicago, Anthony Braxton, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler, etc)

I do not have much in my musical purview that can be considered 'background music', and almost everything I do listen to has several overlapping things in common: very high level of musicianship, complex, broad range of emotional content, long form.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> classical music 100%.
> 
> for classical is the only music ever.
> 
> hate mass culture and those who propagate it.


So, you think _all_ other music besides classical is part of mass culture?

I will apologize in advance, but; I find it a bit strange that someone could be that unaware of the seemingly infinite number of musical genres out there, many of them less a part of mass culture than classical.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Classical probably accounts for c. 80% of my listening these days (mostly 19th and 20th c.). I haven't got the patience to break down all the rock, soul, blues etc. into individual categories as that would result in a whole bunch of tiny percentages, so let's just say rock etc. = c. 15%. That leaves c. 5% for my infrequent jazz mini-binges (Ellington, Coleman, Monk, Davis and Mingus make up the lion's share of my collection).


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Simon Moon said:


> I find it a bit strange that someone could be that unaware of the seemingly infinite number of musical genres out there, many of them less a part of mass culture than classical.


classical music has nothing to do with mass culture, because classical is a transcendental technology dating back to Ancient Greeks and pure in its essence, where 'other genres' cannot come near and, not only that, also they stem from a primitive industry of the mass media influence on people and are a product of its unclean nature, be these popular or not - it all is aimed at those uninitiated who seek only entertainment and pleasure, instead of development of perceptual skills.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

98% classical; mostly baroque, classical, romantic and 20-th century, although the latter greatly skewed towards 1900-1970.

2% miscellaneous such as Zeppelin, The Beatles, Bowie, Pink Floyd, Savoy Brown, Zappa, CCR, Dave Brubeck, Black Sabath, etc.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Zhdanov said:


> and similarly primitive, less complicated than music really should be.


What about Ars Subtilior?


----------

